# Glass Bottles in Boat???



## CMajeski (May 21, 2004)

Hello

Was wondering if its against the law to have glass, aka "beer" bottles in your boat while on the lake, bay or gulf? Not gonna be drinking and drivin, passengers only. My Dad seems to think it illegal, but some of our friends say it isn't.

Any info. appreciated.
Thank You
Eric


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Take a cooler full of glass bottles, drop it from the tailgate of a truck, and see what happens, it's about like slamming a few waves in your boat.... Go figure.....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There's no open container law for boats......yet.

MEGABITE


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Just drop one in the bottom of the boat and you won't have 'em in there again!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

We ain't talking open containers, we are talking GLASS.... Ever been wading and cut your foot on glass, with the bacteria born problems in the water today, it wouldnt be fun....


----------



## easy131 (May 21, 2004)

A quick search did not turn up anything about it beeing illegal. Not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Glass in a boat*

Not a good idea. I have not allowed glass in my boat for many, many years. Not since the first one was dropped and broke.

I do not think there is any law about it though.

Bob


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I think it depends on the lake or body of water. Here in San Antonio, the area lakes have a ban on glass on the water. Good idea in my opinion. We do have to make adjustments sometimes, but I don't mind one bit if it means not having my foot sliced open or running over a bottleneck... 

All the rivers (Guadalupe and Comal) have the same restriction as well.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I meant to ask Reeltor if he found Shiner Bock in plastic bottles. I know it's a sacrelige but they shore taste good on the beach! Any clues?

Man my spelling sucks tonight!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LOL Rick, Shiner does come in cans !!!!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> LOL Rick, Shiner does come in cans !!!!


DUDE, say it ain't so! Is nothing sacred, anymore!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes it does come in cans...

Jim Beam comes in plastic bottles.

Shawn


----------



## Al Kader (May 24, 2004)

Please bring back bottles for deposit, very very good .

Have specail on beer this week only.

Al Kader big American business man now, you see.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit, if you make danged sure the bottles stay in the boat and end up in 
the trash can back at the dock..what's the problem? I think he was asking
about the legal aspects of open containers myself...

MEGABITE


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*What IF ????*

For some unforseeable, or nonpreventable reason your boat goes down, are ya gonna swim those glass bottles to shore ??? and don't think it can't happen, It did to a friend and I on Trinity Bay last summer in a 16' flatbottom, we lost everything in the boat, including a brand new 5000 watt generator.....



MEGABITE said:


> Badhabit, if you make danged sure the bottles stay in the boat and end up in
> the trash can back at the dock..what's the problem? I think he was asking
> about the legal aspects of open containers myself...
> 
> MEGABITE


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

But it is legal in most parts of the water....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

YIKES! Glad ya'll are OK!

MEGABITE


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Yea, we made our own reef, rods, reels, tackle, generator, light bar and quite a few full Busch Lite cans..LOL, we swam with the boat for over 3 hrs in the dark to the closes shore line which was a rock levi that was full of skeeters... Sat thru a major lightining storm, we were kinda worried... But were still alive..... I will never forget that nite....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

But an ice chest makes for a great personal floatation device...right, Cuz?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Hush Cuz, wasn't gonna tell the whole story....


----------



## Graybeard (May 21, 2004)

*We don't need no stinking cans!*

Sorry for the photo quality.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Bay & Gulf, Yes...Lakes I don't know...*



CMajeski said:


> Hello
> 
> Was wondering if its against the law to have glass, aka "beer" bottles in your boat while on the lake, bay or gulf? Not gonna be drinking and drivin, passengers only. My Dad seems to think it illegal, but some of our friends say it isn't.
> 
> ...


Just be responsible with your empties and discard them where they are suppose to go (in the trash) when you get back to the dock.

TH


----------

